# Placement of trailer bunks ?



## Andy Taylor (Sep 10, 2013)

Where should my bunks end up in the rear of trailer? Even with the rear of trailer frame? Overhanging the trailer frame? If so, how much overhang? Thanks.


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

My 1648 is on an Easy Loader. The bunks extend about 16" pass the end of the frame. Make sure they are long enough to go past the edge of you transom so you don't "hook" your hull.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks. 16" sounds like a lot. How do you attach your rear tie down straps?


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't use tie down straps any more (that picture was an older one). I changed sonar units and the transducer was in the way. I use a strap now. It's much easier to hook up.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328933#p328933 said:


> gillhunter » Tue Sep 10, 2013 3:58 pm[/url]"]I don't use tie down straps any more (that picture was an older one). I changed sonar units and the transducer was in the way. I use a strap now. It's much easier to hook up.



Thanks. Did you mount an eye bolt to your trailer frame for the strap? I'm afraid if I drill thru the frame, I'll hit the wires.


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328937#p328937 said:


> Andy Taylor » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328933#p328933 said:
> ...



My frame already had a hole for the tie down.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh


----------

